# S0-Schnittstelle auswerten



## MrEASY (4 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein logisches Problem, wie ich einen Stromzähler mit S0-Schnittstelle auswerten soll.

Er gibt 1000 Imp./kWh aus. Wie werte ich das im Programm aus?
Wenn ein Wert von 3 kWh ausgewertet werden soll, so erhalte ich entsprechend 3000 Impulse. Aber was passiert nach den 3000 Impulsen? Legt das Teil dann eine kurze Pause ein, so dass ich mit dem Zählen von neuen beginnen kann, oder werden die Impulse pro Sekunde ausgegeben. Somit könnte man den Wert ja über die Frequenz ermitteln.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Dezember 2010)

Die Impulse werde so ausgegeben, wie sie kommen. Bei 1000/kWh wird also ein Impuls ausgegeben, nach dem 1Wh gezählt wurde. Wenn du einen Wandlerzähler hast, musst du das Wandlerverhältnis als Faktor berücksichtigen.


----------



## MrEASY (4 Dezember 2010)

ok, danke für die Info, also garnicht so kompliziert denken


----------

